# Opening a second ebay account?



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Does anyone have more than one eBay account so they can sell under two different names?

My wife is looking into selling some things, and I would prefer to keep our eBay businesses separate. I sell primarily one type of item, and she wants to start selling auction finds like antiques.

Anyone else do this? 

Is it possible to open another account with a separate eBay user ID? Currently, we only have one PayPal account, and own one computer with a single internet connection.

Thoughts? Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

Yes you can have multiple accounts. I have two, one to sell with and one to buy with. I use the same paypal account for both.

I think you need to use a different credit or checking account for each account. It's been a long time since I set them up so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I have more than one ebay account. 
I am using one computer. You can use the same paypal account. 
And the same credit card. 

EACH user id has to have a DIFFERENT email address.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I also have two accounts and use one Paypal account. One is my account and e-mail, the other is the wife's and her e-mail. 


Nomad


----------

